# IronMag exemestane log



## ECKSRATED (Aug 7, 2014)

Received the stane today and i must say it's sexy looking just sitting in the bottle. Very nicely packed. I will start my rat off at 25mg eod because they claim this is very potent shit. We shall see. I should be able to tell by Saturday on the quality. 

I'm switching over from GWP stane and i must admit I've been having some problems with this last bottle of aromasin from them. Been taking about 35mgs of their shit and still havin some high e sides.   

Thanks again chez!!!


----------



## chez (Aug 7, 2014)

No problem brother, thank you for the log! Following


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 7, 2014)

Ecks,  thanks for doing this.... .i am always in search of reliable stane for my rat.  I will keep checking in.


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 8, 2014)

Subbed in 


10char


----------



## j2048b (Aug 8, 2014)

Yup subbed, I'm interested in seeing how this works,


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry guys but I'm gonna have to give this stuff another week to give a review on. Has nothing to do with the IMR stane I received. But I was giving my rat gwp stane before this and he started breaking out with some acne for the past two weeks. I even had him on almost 40mgs of the gwp shit and he was still acting like a little sensitive bitch. 

Chez sorry man but I want to give this product my honest review and don't want some bad shit I had before this having any affect on it. 

I will say this though, I just took my 3rd dose of IMR stane and I have noticed good things from it. I'll get into more details tomorrow when I have some time cus it's 5am and i need some frickin sleep.


----------



## chez (Aug 9, 2014)

No worries brother an honest review is worth the wait. I want this product to give you guys top quality research results for the long term. Take the time you need, no problem at all.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2014)

Research takes time. IMR completely understands that proper research and conclusions may take weeks.

We are in no hurry and welcome a cautious and thoughtful approach to research. 

Thanks brother.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 9, 2014)

im in will be in need of more soon perfect timing


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2014)

ECKS:

The only true way we will see if something works is if there is actual blood work that will be posted? I really hope ur gonna consider doing this?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 9, 2014)

I said before that I couldn't get bloods done j. Not allowed in my state. I will say though that I've been running stane for about a year now with my low test dose and can tell when It's real.

sorry I can't get bloods done but I stated that before I took the stane.


----------



## chez (Aug 9, 2014)

I trust in your judgment brother


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 9, 2014)

I can already tell it's real. Like I said was having an acne breakout from the shitty gwp stane. Not crazy zitts everywhere but I was getting more than usual on my shoulders and back. Well 3 days in on the IMR and I'm already clearing up. 

If my estrogen gets high I get big wateryish yellowish puss that comes out the zitts. Lol gross yes but i gotta explain how I know if it's real. And those zitts will take 2 to 3 days to actually dry up. But if I have a good stane and my e is low then I'll only get a few zitts occasionally and when I pop them it's almost like a solid white puss like a normal zitt which dries up in one day.


----------



## chez (Aug 9, 2014)

Pics of pus


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 10, 2014)

chez said:


> Pics of pus



Yea. I like pussy pics.


Wait....what.

Huh.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 12, 2014)

Well i think i crashed my estro with this stane. Lol. Felt like ass the past 2 days. Sluggish and achey as all hell. I'm not used to stane of this quality. 

So with that being said I highly recommend this stane for everyone to go and buy. U will not be disappointed. 

Thanks again chez and heavyiron. Much respect.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 12, 2014)

No sex for ecks.  Lmao that kinda rhymes.


----------



## chez (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you ecks for the honest review of your research. I am very glad you found this to be a good solid product. I appreciate the log and the kind words.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 18, 2014)

Been on this stane almost 2 weeks. Hands down the best stane I've ever had.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 18, 2014)

Glad to hear. Things are looking back up for AI's around here.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 18, 2014)

Good to hear!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 18, 2014)

A week and a half ago i had the most acne on my back shoulders and chest than I've had in about 2 years. Started the imr stane and right now i have zero zittz. I repeat zero. That shitty ass bunk stane from gwp turned me into one big zitt. 

It does feel good having a good ai source seek. I just hope the quality stays like tthis when they get more popular. The research companies always Start off well then start fukkin customers


----------



## jSalud (Aug 18, 2014)

Couldn't find anything other than PHs on the IronMan labs site...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 18, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...en!-Use-Chez15-for-15-off!?highlight=research

Whole diff web site Js. Click link above.






jSalud said:


> Couldn't find anything other than PHs on the IronMan labs site...


----------



## jSalud (Aug 18, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...en!-Use-Chez15-for-15-off!?highlight=research
> 
> Whole diff web site Js. Click link above.


Right on brotha. I am off my game this morning lol.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 18, 2014)

I wish I saw this before I just ordered clomid nolva and stane from GWP. Now idk what to do


----------



## chez (Aug 18, 2014)

We dont plan on going down that road. We plan to stay true to quality first. That is what we feel will seperate us from the rest


----------



## StoliFTW (Aug 18, 2014)

Maijah said:


> I wish I saw this before I just ordered clomid nolva and stane from GWP. Now idk what to do


imo without before/after bloods you just don't know. I'm on gwp's stane and "feel" great.. 

Too eliminate guessing get HG.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 18, 2014)

Maijah said:


> I wish I saw this before I just ordered clomid nolva and stane from GWP. Now idk what to do



I dunno man. Gwp has been good to me for the past like 5 months up until the last few bottles of stane. Try it out and see what happens.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2014)

Is imr now offering these in 1/2 gallon and gallon jug? They posted that alot of their other stuff they r now selling in 1/2 and gallon jugs... Just sayin'


----------



## chez (Aug 19, 2014)

J20 said:


> Is imr now offering these in 1/2 gallon and gallon jug? They posted that alot of their other stuff they r now selling in 1/2 and gallon jugs... Just sayin'


Yes.  We offer everything we sell in 60ml in the larger sizes.


----------

